# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Aur TUM Aaoo....

## Miss_Sweet

Dariya ka saahil,
pooray chaand ki raat ho,.... aur tum aaao,
Kabhi yoon bhi to ho,

Pariyon ki mehfil,
koyeee tumhari baaat ho,.....aur tum aaao,
Kabhi yoon bhi to ho,

Yeh naram mulaim thandi hawayain,
Jub ghar se tumhare guzrain, 
tumhari khushboo churayain, mere ghar le aayain, 
Kabhi yoon bhi to ho,

Soooni her mahfil ho,
koi na mere saath ho,.....aur tum aaao, 
Kabhi yoon bhi to ho, 

Yeh baadal aise toot ke barse,
mere dil ki tarah tumhara dil bhi tarse 
tum niklo udhar se 
Kabhi yoon bhi to ho,

Tanhayeee ho, dil ho, 
......boondain ho, barsaat ho....aur tum aaao, 
Kabhi yoon bhi to ho, 

Dariya ka sahil, 
poore chaand ki raat ho,.....aur tum aao, 
Kabhi yoon bhi to ho,

----------


## pinkyraja

wow very nice

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx :givefl;

----------


## pinkyraja



----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

very nice but essa kabhi nahi hoota  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I know  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

:Frown: 
tum nay mujhe bhi Udaas ker diya

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sorry  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

iss main sorry ki kya baat hea aur kaha tha na plz sorry na kiya kero

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok ab nahi sorry bolti  :Smile:

----------


## pinkyraja

wow kia baat hai app dono ki kia ab main b roona shuru kar doun......

----------


## manni9

good

----------


## manni9

> wow kia baat hai app dono ki kia ab main b roona shuru kar doun......


 :rnop: 
Roone ko hum do hi kaafi hain  :Frown:

----------


## Qambar

kon kon??

----------


## manni9

main aur meri Tanhai...
lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## miss-perfect

lol

----------


## Fairy

Nice  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

aa bhi jaoo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx  :Smile:

----------

